# Florida Concealed Weapons Permit Time Break-down



## docrocket1967

Hey everyone, figured I would post this for people who are applying for there concealed weapons permit here in Florida to give them a little insight on the time it takes to receive there license.

Here it goes....

I took my concealed weapons class on Feb. 23, 2013 at a local gun shop which was a Saturday. Monday Feb 25, 2013 I had my packet completed and fingerprints done and passport photo (I look Like a Yhetti) completed and mailed on that day (Feb 25, 2013).....The following Monday I had checked my bank account and the check sent with my packet was cashed exactly 7 days later. I did not bother calling until after week 5 of them cashing my check. Seemed pointless because in the packet it said to wait at least that long and also stated it would be 90 days before I would receive my license, that is if there were no issues with my background or fingerprints. I began calling sometime around late March and the phone system is not much help all it says is "Currently your application is being processed thank you for calling"......I know what your thinking you sent off $117 to the Fl Dept of Ag and thats all the info you get on the update and there is no way to check it online...but time goes on I was just anxious. Checked about once a week or every two weeks until April 20, 2013 my father told me he had a surprise letter in the mailbox for me. He handed it to me and before I opened it I felt around a little bit on the outside of the envelope to see if it had that wonderful plastic feeling and it did. Opened it up and sure enough there was my ugly mug on a license. Showed up a month and 2 weeks ahead of schedule or portrayed time they alotted for there process. Couldn't be happier with the whole process it was pretty much painless. 

I took my course with several friends probably about a dozen...one of my friends and his wife mailed there the day after me and last week they were lucky enough to get theres back in the mail but NOT with a license but with a sticker on the front requesting more postage...he actually took his to a post office to mail his. Needless to say he was very upset they waited two months to send his back and I cant blame himand it never even made it to the licesning office. Good Ole USPS and they wonder why they are hurting for money. 

Just thought I would post this for other people that were in the situation I was in with nothing but curiousity as to what to really expect on a time frame.


----------



## schyfy

Its been exactly 1 month for me waiting.. Im hoping to have the same experience you have had and get it earlier than expected.. Your post made me feel as if I should have it with in another month.. hopefully..


----------



## docrocket1967

Where ya at in Florida? Since this post brought some sort of interest to someone I will keep you updated on the times of people that I took the course with. I believe my dad was the next one to send his off so hopefully he will get his tomorrow. He sent his the thurs after mine which was 3 days later so im taking a wild guess in saying he might get his tomorrow. I will keep you updated.


----------



## Tapoli

That's good news. I mailed mine on 2/27/2013 so I hope I'll be getting it soon.


----------



## docrocket1967

I had heard from several people that doing the electronic fingerprints made the process faster and i dnt believe that to be true. I had mine stamp style and my dad had his done electronically and he sent his 3 days after me and he has yet to get his.


----------



## schyfy

I'm in ft lauderdale. Sent mine on 3/22/13


----------



## docrocket1967

10-4 ya i travel down there for work every blue blue moon. Im up in brooksville fl north of tampa. 

Just and update though my dad has yet to receive his. Really thought he woulda got it by now. I gota weird feeling he will probably get his tomorrow in the mail. Kinda screwed up bc he is 71 years old and a marine core vet and never been in trouble in his life. You would think his background process was a simple process but cant blame it all on the fl dept of ag i gota put more blame on the united states postal service, they are just absolutely horrible if you ask me. Ive mailed probably 10 very important things through them ever and 9 of them turned into a nightmare. Only good one was my CWP


----------



## schyfy

Can't blame them either with all the funding cuts they have been taking too


----------



## docrocket1967

Ya thats true. Like most companies now a days they lay off and cut employees down to the bare minimum and expect the employed to pick up the slack for the ones no longer there. More and more responsibilities given but not more pay. I just texted my mom to ask if my dad got his license in the mail today she said she did not know but ill know something shortly.


----------



## berettatoter

My Utah non-resident took eight weeks after I took my class.


----------



## docrocket1967

How long ago?


----------



## schyfy

Im going on 60 days, which is the minimum they say it could take.. Im starting to get really frustrated! :smt076 
I check the website every few days and call at least once a week. Ive even talked to an actual person. I asked him what the status of my application and he said it could take between 60 and 90 days. I told him I already know that I wanna know exactly whats going on. Its kind of stupid to me that he could not tell me what was going on. They really should get a little faster knowing people spend all this money to get their CCW. I guess ill just have to keep playing "hurry up and wait"


----------



## plp

Heh, Alabama was less than two weeks from application to receiving it in the mail. They do the picture right there in the sheriff's office when you apply.


----------



## schyfy

Right now there is over 1million people in florida with a concealed weapons permit and more applying every day, thats the reason for the back up i guess


----------



## rex

They were supposed to get more help in there last year but I don't know if they did.When these waves of apps come in they are understaffed so the times increase,it sucks I know but hang in there.Renewals are much faster if that's any help.

I forgot,if you've never been there go to www.floridaconcealedcarry.com ,there's a ton of info about carry with people that work in the legal and political side of it that know the answers. floridacarry.org (I believe .org) is another but I haven't been there in a while.


----------



## Tapoli

It took 10 weeks to get my CC license. I mailed it the end of Feburary and got it the 2nd week of May.


----------



## schyfy

Got an update.. finally I checked the website today and it said it was issued today 6/3/13! says should take 2-4 weeks to print and get mailed but I doubt it will take that long. so all together from the day it was mailed it took 73 days to get issued..
Mailed 3/22/13
Recieved 3/29/13
Check cashed 3/6/13
issued 6/3/13

Hopefully by the end of the week it comes in the mail! it seems like it has been decades!!


----------



## Ralph39

*Can't believe how long you have to wait get your CCP*

I mailed my packet out on 3/26/2013. I went the route of electronic fingerprints because I was told it would help make things faster. Today is 7/1/13 exactly 90day since they received it and still no update on their website. I plan on calling them tomorrow.

What's really a kick in the pants is that I talked my wife and sister into getting theirs as well. They took the class 3 weeks after me, mailed theirs in 4 and 3 weeks after me respectfully, and they both got theirs back already. The only thing I can think that would be causing a hold up is that neither of them have purchased a weapon before, whereas I have purchased several over the years (5). I purchased one for both of them in the past year and the other 3 are simply for home protection and target shooting. Since applying for my CCP I purchased the last one. Of course everything runs through your head with the status of our country now. Are they delaying me because someone didn't like a post of mine on a social website. Did I not stand on the right foot while voting for any candidate of theirs. lol And no I'm not a Dem or a Rep lol. I'm sure it's simply incompetence on someone's part. With my luck my application packet fell behind a filing cabinet, or was accidentally thrown away. 
Has anyone else had to wait more than 90 days?
Thanks for letting me vent!!!!!  Ahhh I feel better now, but I'll feel much better when this waiting is over. ARGH!


----------



## schyfy

I don't think it has anything to do with the purchases? Is there anything on your record that could possibly hold it up? I'd call today and see. Try calling early in the am Monday if not they always answer in the am in a few rings. It tookw total 66 days something is defineltly up with yours.


----------



## repair

It took me only two weeks to get mine, being a vet has its privileges.


----------



## ionloop

Hi Ralph, Same thing here with me. My wife and I applied at the same time. Sent in two packets, with separate checks. Nothing in either of our backgrounds to exclude us, no arrest records. Both checks were cashed on March 17, 2013. My wife got her's issued on June 1, 2013. So far, as of July 8, 2013, I have not received anything yet, zilch. I check every week but see the same message online... "We are sorry we are slow...". Like you I wonder what's up. My wife has never purchased a gun before, I have. So maybe that's an issue. See is a minority as well, I am white. She is a registered "i" , I am not (R). Starting to get a bit disturbed as well. I see there is a law requiring them to issue or inform in 90 days, but there is no action if they exceed 90 days. What kind of a law is that I ask? I'm pretty sure our apps did not fall behind a desk. I think I'll just reapply but this time in person in Tampa. I figure Florida just stole my fee. But I'm also sure there's nothing I can do about it. Oh well.


----------



## rex

Ionloop,don't walk away and start over.The law says they have 90 days to issue or notify you,they didn't,they broke the law and owe you a license or your money back with a damn good explanation.I believe something along the lines of theft or robbery may have happened also? Actually robbery is about money where theft and burglury are about property.


----------



## ionloop

rex said:


> Ionloop,don't walk away and start over.The law says they have 90 days to issue or notify you,they didn't,they broke the law and owe you a license or your money back with a damn good explanation.I believe something along the lines of theft or robbery may have happened also? Actually robbery is about money where theft and burglury are about property.


I plan to call today and sit on hold for a couple hours to try to talk to someone. But I'm not to optimistic much will come of it. I really don't have time for this kind of run around. My application was perfect, as was my wife's who already got her license. I agree they broke the law by exceeding the 90 days. But to my understanding the "law" also implies no consequences if they exceed 90 days. Therefore it's really not a law is it? They can do whatever they want. That includes robbing me of my fee it seems.


----------



## ionloop

Update: So I got to speak to someone after being on hold for 30 minutes. She said my file had been flagged for further review because of something that came back on my background check. Hmmm. I am a lawful citizen, never been convicted of a felony (or even a misdemeanor for that matter). I have read the CW requirements over and over. I am certainly eligible. I am a white male however registered (R) and have purchased (3) firearms prior in my life (all legally). This is all public knowledge I understand, but not relevant to my application. So what could possibly have had me flagged? I was told by the lady on the phone it could be months before I hear anything else from the state, regardless of the fact I had to call them on day 103 of my application just to get that much info. This is really frustrating. But I guess that's the idea.


----------



## ionloop

Update 2: So after stewing about this for a bit, I decided to pull my own criminal background info to see just what Florida is concerned about... Here it is: When I was 18, back in 1989 (24 years ago) I was arrested for possession of a marijuana cigarette (love that term). I hired a lawyer and the case was thrown out of court due to the fact that the arresting officer preformed an illegal search of my car when finding the joint. I remember my trial lasted about 3 minutes. The officer had no right to search my car. 

So there it is folks.... an arrest for a joint 24 years ago is keeping me from getting my CW license at this point.


----------



## 704livin

Watch @ericbolling @TheFiveFNC tonight. Talking about "Armed! Concealed Carry and The American Gun Revolution" Armed! Concealed Carry and The American Gun Revolution | 704 Livin


----------



## Redwoodbg

Sent mine in 3/27/13
They received 3/29
Cashed ck 4/4/13
Received notice approved ,printed and mailed 7/16/13. Electronic finger print mailed in myself.
Received in mail 7/19/13


----------



## tommieb

New here. This is my timeline so far.

Took class the last week of March.
Sent Packet with digital prints, April 1, 2013. Paid for overnight mail with return receipt requested. Never received receipt.
5/13/2013 - Dept of Ag called said prints sent by Pinellas County Sheriff's Department as a name change instead of for concealed carry.
Took 1 week of being on the phone with DOA, Pinellas County Sheriff's Dept, and the court system (they wanted to know why I sent a background check without a case on file)
Approx 5/20/2013 - new prints were transmitted by Sheriff's Office to DOA.
7/15/2013 - over 90 days - called and they said that my prints were rejected as not legible (I told the sheriff's dept that they needed to redo my prints but they said they were fine) App sat in a pile somewhere for 2 months before I called. The lady told me that the prints were rejected in early June.
7/17/2013 - received the letter that I needed so that I could get new prints done.
7/20/2013 - got new prints done - better this time but not perfect. I am 55 years old and have worked with my hands all my life.
7/20/2013 - mailed copy of fingerprint card to DOA
8/1/2013 - called to verify that they received. They did but that was all they said.
8/20/2013 - called to check on status since status on website still says that they were sending out a rejection letter - said that it was in the process but prints were okay and to call back in 2 weeks.
9/4/2013 - called to check on status was told that it was being processed and to call back in another 2 weeks.
9/4/2013 - emailed Adam Putnam, Commissioner about the unacceptable time period that this has taken and the unsatisfying phone contacts.

So far, 157 days or 5 months 4 days or 22 weeks 4 days

I am beyond frustrated at this point. It is stupid that once you are in the queue, you have to go back to the end of the line. I have now been at the end of the line 3 times and had my time clock restarted 3 times. I think that it is more a case of lazy workers and poor management at this point. Also it doesn't help that obviously they are people doing prints at the Pinellas County Sheriff's Dept that have no idea what the heck they are doing. I could understand if there was something in my past that is questionable but there is nothing. Never been arrested. Only had 2 tickets in my whole like (I am 56). Have an unusual name so there should not be an issue with my records being mixed up with someone elses. I want my danged carry license.

UPDATE:

I received a phone call from someone high up at the Licensing Office (sorry but I can't remember the name). She said that she got my email and pulled my file and that my application has now been approved and I should have my license in 7 to 10 days. What a difference an email can make.

Not sure if it was the email that I sent through the contact form on the website or the one that I sent to Adam Putnam but at least after 157 very long, long days, my license is on its way.


----------



## tommieb

As far as I can tell from the reports provided on their website, the huge number of applications that they said was holding up the process has started declining. However, it looks like it is still taking them an undue about of time to process these applications. While my situation is most likely not the norm, the way that they are processing these applications does not make a lot of sense. I was even told during one phone call with a particularly helpful guy, that they divide the applications so that each worker has a stack on their desk. If you are lucky and get a tech that gets their work done, you are golden and get through the process pretty quickly (if you consider 60 to 90 days quickly), but if you get a tech that is in no particular hurry to do their work, your wait could be a very long one.

I have also heard that when they run up against the 90 day time period, they are rejecting the applications due to illegible prints and/or blaming the delay on the FDLE. This effectively gives them another 90 days to process your application. Since the law says that they have to reject or issue your license within the 90 day period, they don't want to give out licenses without the print and background check so they pull your app out and make something up. I don't have any proof that this is happening.

What I don't understand is why, once you have gotten into the work queue, they would completely restart your time when there is an issue. Those applications should go into a special stack waiting for additional info, better prints, whatever and should be pulled from the stack as soon as the new info is received.

Oh well, at least my license is approved and hopefully it won't take weeks for them to print and mail it but I just wanted people to know that you should:

1. Go to the office and have it done even if that means waiting 3 months for an appointment (you can always call every day and check for an opening caused by a cancellation) But I have heard from those that went that their licenses only took a few weeks or so and not the months that it is taking for everyone else.
2. Make sure that the fingerprint person used the correct designation for your prints. If you get home and go online to make the payment and it is not the correct amount of money, they gave you the wrong designation. Don't even bother sending them in, call the Sheriff's Office and have them fix them immediately.
3. If you don't get a good set of digital prints make them keep trying until you do. Don't take no for an answer like I did and don't believe that a few good prints will go through the system. They won't. Also you can help the process if you use a lot of lotion on your hands the night before. It helps to hydrate your fingers so your prints stand out better. If they are not getting good prints ask them to use that pad thing that they can rub your fingers on to bring out your prints. That worked on my 3rd set.
4. Call and be polite. Don't let your application get lost behind a filing cabinet for months by p'ing off the person on the other end. Forget going through the automated system. It will only tell you the same thing that is on the website. Basically not much. Talk to a person and they can at least let you know where in the process you are.
5. If your license process has run past the 90 days or 12 weeks or whatever they are telling people now, don't wait....email and/or call them. You won't get much response from the workers but you may get a better response if you use the contact form on the website and/or email Adam Putnam. I did both and got a call after 5 that same day telling me that my app had been pulled and approved and would be here in 7 to 10 days.

I hope that this information is helpful to someone else going through the process.


----------



## tommieb

Yeah!!!!! Got my CWL today in the mail! Finally. Final count 162 days.


----------



## Glock.45fromflorida

I took my training on 10-27-13....The options we're go to sheriffs dept .get fingerprinted $5.00..go to UPS store for photo$15.00....then fill out all the paperwork ...then mail it to DOA. ( Mail it from USPS office so the postage is correct)!
There is a tracking number with your packet , that your instructor gave you..Now you wait!!How long?...anybody's guess..figure at least sixty days!
Option two contact your local DOA office and ask for an appt. they are about a month ahead of today's date....mine was 11-21-13....be polite and pleasant !
Call back two days later and ask if there have been any cancelations,I did and left a message to call me if there was!
My phone rang ten minutes later and to my stunned surprise,I got moved up to 10-31-13!!!!!
Well happy Halloween !! 
Lucky?? You bet! I was told by my instructor that their process time is about two to three weeks...everything is done there..photo ,prints,and application,typed into their computers...
Good luck everyone with your permits,hope this helps!
I will update when I receive my CWP !
SHOOT STRAIGHT AND BE SAFE!!


----------



## paratrooper

ionloop said:


> Update 2: So after stewing about this for a bit, I decided to pull my own criminal background info to see just what Florida is concerned about... Here it is: When I was 18, back in 1989 (24 years ago) I was arrested for possession of a marijuana cigarette (love that term). I hired a lawyer and the case was thrown out of court due to the fact that the arresting officer preformed an illegal search of my car when finding the joint. I remember my trial lasted about 3 minutes. The officer had no right to search my car.
> 
> So there it is folks.... an arrest for a joint 24 years ago is keeping me from getting my CW license at this point.


Seems like no matter how well you think the _*closet to your past*_ is shut tightly and locked, there's always someone who has a key to it.

Keep your chin up though, your permit is just being delayed a little, not denied.


----------



## blue222

mailed mine off 11/6/13 wait,wait,wait.


----------



## pic

paratrooper said:


> Seems like no matter how well you think the _*closet to your past*_ is shut tightly and locked, there's always someone who has a key to it.
> 
> Keep your chin up though, your permit is just being delayed a little, not denied.


What were you doing with a joint of marihuana


----------



## pic

blue222 said:


> mailed mine off 11/6/13 wait,wait,wait.


Did you straighten out your situation with the Missouri sheriff?


----------



## docrocket1967

Im an NRA Instructor now since ive posted all this and i must say im surprised to see all these results the way they are. Ive had students get theres in 6 and ive also had students who brought others to the class who already had there permit and took 4 months. Its ashame


----------



## rootsman

I submitted today via DOA Appointment. It supposedly constitutes a prescreening that should speed the process. We shall see.


----------



## docrocket1967

rootsman said:


> I submitted today via DOA Appointment. It supposedly constitutes a prescreening that should speed the process. We shall see.


Hope you get it soon. Post your results


----------



## FullHouse

I submitted on 1/14 via regional office appointment (e-file)
Application status showed "received and processing" on 1/16.

Will post updates.


----------



## docrocket1967

Some good news for those who are sending theres off. One of my students took my class in November and the girl mailed it late Nov. Probably arrived to them the first week of december and she received her license early this month. Even with Christmas and New Years Holidays delaying the process she received it in one month....not bad


----------



## frankie71

*Concealed weapons permit Florida*



docrocket1967 said:


> Some good news for those who are sending theres off. One of my students took my class in November and the girl mailed it late Nov. Probably arrived to them the first week of december and she received her license early this month. Even with Christmas and New Years Holidays delaying the process she received it in one month....not bad


I sent mine in on 1/4/14 
Received 1/6/14
Check Cashed 1/7/14
Licence issued 2/6/14

Not bad at all


----------



## Rtchildress

Jan/9/2014 went directly to Dept. Of Agriculture for my ccw and received that it had been issued on Feb/13/2014. That's fast.


----------



## Agonnazar

I have an appointment on the 29th of March. We'll see what happens


----------



## Agonnazar

That what the smoothest govt process I've ever had. Website says it's processing


----------



## manhcafl

Applied at the Punta Gorda Ag office March 27, 2014 and got the permit in the mail May 3, 2014. 5 weeks and 2 days.


----------



## docrocket1967

Its getting better for sure


----------



## Gtcancio

*Rethink your analysis about vets having privileges.*



repair said:


> It took me only two weeks to get mine, being a vet has its privileges.


I am a a USMC vet honorably discharged. Never have been in trouble with the law. Purchasing my first handgun. Worked with top secret clearance while in the Corps. Currently employed as a public high school teacher for the past 17 years with no prior arrests. It has now been a month and a half since processing electronically here in Miami, Florida and no response yet. Being a veteran has no privilege other than the State of Florida waiving the required CCW class to process one's application; providing the veteran has the original DD-214 which I did provide at the time of registration.


----------



## docrocket1967

Very true, being a vet doesnt make the process any quicker. Me and my dad sent ours pretty close in time and he waited much longer. If anything it adds time because thats more background they have to look through


----------



## Jeff_E

*2015 Update for the amount of time to receive a Fl CCW*

Hi All, 
I just wanted to give an update on the time that it recently took me to get my Florida CCW.
I applied for mine out of the Dept of Argraculture office in Doral, Florida.

Jul 15, 2015: Called to make an appointment at DORAL office. 
The soonest appointment the had was for July 28, 2015

Jul 28, 2015: Went to the Department of Argraculture in Doral, FL.
I was 10 min late for my apt b/c I had a little trouble finding it (even w a GPS).
However they took me right away and had me sit at a computer to fill out my information and answer a short Y/N questionnaire (basic questions: Have you ever been arrested, spent time in a mental facility, etc). After that they had me enter my credit card info to pay for the fee and asked me for my training certificate (the made a copy and gave it back to me). 
Finally they took my fingerprints and photo. I waited about 3 min for them to confirm the photo and print were ok and did not need to be retaken, and then they handed me a sheet with 
a website & tracking number (which allowed me to check the status of my application.
Total time for all that was less than 20 min.

Sep 15, 2015 I checked the web site and it said that the card was issued the previous day (Sept 14th) and that I should allow 2 -4 weeks for the card to be printed & mailed.

Sep 26, 2015 (12 days after the card was issued it arrived in my mailbox).

The Card is valid for 7 years from the date of issue. 
The training cert does not expire and you never need to take it again.
With the CCW card you bypass the 3 day waiting period. Therefore you can walk into a store,
buy a gun, and walk out with it the same day.

The total time it took from the day I went to the Doral office until I received my CCW in the mail was 60 days.

Not to bad. Hope yours takes less time.

Take care & be safe.

Jeff


----------

